# Firenze MT505



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been futzing around with this for a while now, got it for free and it was in sorry shape. Rather than try to replace everything that was broke or falling off I went SS:



















I stayed with the 48T chainring, the only one not bent and ended up with an 18T rear but I seem a bit wimpy off road and am ordering a 20T.

Nothing special just finished and wanted to share!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Excellent......Very nice conversion.....I really like converting old mtn bikes


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave, it was fun!

This was the first conversion I started, not the first finished but...


----------

